# General > Politics >  Just Released : Paul Monaghan Locked up !!

## rob murray

Last night Paul Monaghan locked his front and back door, hence locking himself up lol lol lol .....................if you read this thinking the guy was in the slammer !!!!

----------


## rogermellie

that was pretty funny actually, i opened it thinking ...'surely not, how did Paul get Rob Murray's address ? ...'   

but in hindsight, you've pleased and disappointed the right and wrong people with this thread

Golach in particular , poor guy blew his party popper so quickly it half blinded him. Then there's BetterTogether, he almost choked on his cucumber (white bread, crusts off) sandwich

As for Debbie Macgregor ... she's still cleaning Pimms off her screen cursing your name (not that i'm suggesting she's an afternoon drinker, after all - she's a freelance translator)

see next time you think of sendin out a hoax of this nature .... gonnae no ?

----------


## rob murray

> that was pretty funny actually, i opened it thinking ...'surely not, how did Paul get Rob Murray's address ? ...'   
> 
> but in hindsight, you've pleased and disappointed the right and wrong people with this thread
> 
> Golach in particular , poor guy blew his party popper so quickly it half blinded him. Then there's BetterTogether, he almost choked on his cucumber (white bread, crusts off) sandwich
> 
> As for Debbie Macgregor ... she's still cleaning Pimms off her screen cursing your name (not that i'm suggesting she's an afternoon drinker, after all - she's a freelance translator)
> 
> see next time you think of sendin out a hoax of this nature .... gonnae no ?


Ach a little light relief....lol lol lol

----------

